# EI, IE or EIT



## mot14

What suffix designation should I use in North Carolina after my name?


----------



## Maddriver20

mot14 said:


> What suffix designation should I use in North Carolina after my name?


Look on the envelope your certificate came in. Should say John Doe, EI


----------



## Sleepy

I put EIT


----------



## smc44

Maddriver20 said:


> mot14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What suffix designation should I use in North Carolina after my name?
> 
> 
> 
> Look on the envelope your certificate came in. Should say John Doe, EI
Click to expand...

My envelope had no such suffix. The certificate said I was an Engineer In Training and had my serial number. This was in New Hampshire.


----------



## elyse613

I looked on the NC website a bit, it looks like they call them EI in NC.

Wikipedia says that it varies by state


----------



## mot14

Thanks - My envelope says "EI" also can't wait to put "PE"


----------



## wolfpack PE

NC uses the EI suffix


----------



## markelot

In PA it's EIT

My Signature looks as follows

Name

Mechanical EIT

Company Info


----------



## jeffbirm

Thankfully now I am a PE but in Florida we used EIT, even though there were apparently no specific legalities about stating it either way.


----------



## scottandrews

What is it in Tennessee?


----------



## willsee

People here use EIT following their name.

I asked my boss if I needed to as well (since I hadn't before, nor seen anyone else) and he laughed and said no, so I don't put anything following my name.


----------



## cabbagekid2

I've been wondering about this. Most people at my work place don't have anything following their name. Although I have seen some people with NAME, E.I.T.

Doesn't sound like it's worth the effort to put it like that on my business card though (definitely worth it with the PE). I can imagine all the non-engineers asking what EIT is.


----------

